# coax stripper



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

who makes a good coaxal cable stripper RG6 RG59 and so on. i have an ideal one that sucks and i bought a klein one at home depot that sucks too. i want a good one!


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

I use this ideal stripper - it works great.








45-520 Coax Stripper


~Matt


----------



## electricguy (Mar 22, 2007)

electricalperson said:


> who makes a good coaxal cable stripper RG6 RG59 and so on. i have an ideal one that sucks and i bought a klein one at home depot that sucks too. i want a good one!


I use cable prep

http://www.cableprep.com/cpt.htm


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

i didnt realise these were actually coax strippers: 









All I have ever used them for is cat5 cable. I remember using them on coax and had bad results.

~Matt


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

heres a tip for everybody the new klein coax strippers are garbage!!! im a klein tool fanatic but this tool is not a winner. ill check the paladin tools on amazon


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

boy is my face red...i was messing around with the tool to see why it wont strip good...theres a piece on the back that acts like a spring to push the top down to make the blades cut deeper. i put that back together (it comes seperate from klein) and then i tried again. it actually stripped it pretty well and about 200 times better than my old ideal one i have in the truck :jester::jester::jester:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

The Cable Prep is the hands-down best coax stripper there is. The blade part is also a replaceable cartridge. The tool is specific for each type of cable (color coded), but I use the RG6 tool (yellow) on everything.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> I use this ideal stripper - it works great.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I use same ting.


----------



## GregS (May 22, 2007)

I've got one of these from Paladin. Works well. But I also have an Ideal-type one too.

http://www.paladintools.com/view_tool.php?id=541&parent_id=292


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

I use this one: http://www.idealindustries.com/products/datacomm/tools/econ_coax_stripper.jsp










It's quick, cheap and works well. Doesn't take up any room in the tool bag either. I think they're around $6 at Lowes or $9 at Sears. When it wears out no biggie, it's a throw away tool. I've used it quite a bit though and it's still kickin.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

gilbequick said:


> I use this one: http://www.idealindustries.com/products/datacomm/tools/econ_coax_stripper.jsp
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have that same one, and one i got form radio shack that also has the 110 blad. i love it


----------



## Thayer (Sep 22, 2008)

The cable prep pictured above is by far the best coax stripper I have used.:thumbsup:


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

gilbequick said:


> I use this one: http://www.idealindustries.com/products/datacomm/tools/econ_coax_stripper.jsp
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the same one and it works awesome. I got mine in the whole compression cable kit, around $45. It came with these strippers, a data t-cutter, and the comp conn tool.


----------



## KayJay (Jan 20, 2008)

The T&B CST596711 is the best coax stripper I have used so far. 
This one stripper does RG59, RG6 dual and quad shield, as well as RG7 and RG11 without the need to readjust the blades for each type. It has replaceable cartridges with built in strip length stops and V-notched blades to prevent nicking or ringing the center conductor.
I wish I had these 20 years ago when I was doing CATV installations due to the recession that was also in full swing at that time. They would have made things a lot easier and more productive.

I also have the Blackhawk clothes pin style strippers, which are identical to the Ideal 45-520. 
These are pretty good for working with RG58, RG59 and RG6. They do have a sliding cable size selector, but still require initial cutter blade adjustment and then readjustment whenever switching between dual or quad shield cables.


----------



## Chevyman30571 (Jan 30, 2009)

I use the ideal coax strippers which look just like the t&b ones. I picked them up at lowes they were $30. Well worth it too. You can even make perfect cuts in cat5 and cat6 cable. Replaceable cartridges available too.


----------

